# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تفاوت دفترچه های کد c, d,a,b در کنکور سراسری

## vahid.eng

سلام دوستان

یه سوال داشتم از عزیزانی که پارسال در کنکور 94 شرکت داشتن:

آیا در دفترچه های با کد مختلف، ترتیب سوالات هم فرق دارند؟ یا فقط ترتیب گزینه ها متفاوت هستن؟

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (4): هیچکس نمیدونه واقعا! 
چون که سازمان سنجش فقط یک دفترچه رو منتشر میکنه! البته این نظر شخصی من بود !
فکر تقلب رو نکن! چون که اگر خیلی چشمات قوی باشه!حساب سیاهی لشکری ها کنکور رو بکن! 
 :Yahoo (22): تقلب بی تقلب

----------


## _ZAPATA_

آهان این سوال منم بود  :Yahoo (110): 

الان مثلا سوالای لغت ادبیات که همیشه اولن ، تو دفترچه های به غیر از c سوالای مثلا وسطن ؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Reza j

> سلام دوستان
> 
> یه سوال داشتم از عزیزانی که پارسال در کنکور 94 شرکت داشتن:
> 
> آیا در دفترچه های با کد مختلف، ترتیب سوالات هم فرق دارند؟ یا فقط ترتیب گزینه ها متفاوت هستن؟


سلام
خیر
تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم فقط گزینه ها جابه جا بود!!!
اما اونقدر فکرش را کردن که اصلا نشه تقلب کرد!!!

----------


## _ZAPATA_

دوستان خیلی بدبین هستید ها  :Yahoo (110): 

بنده خدا یه سوال پرسید منظورش این نبود که میخوام تقلب کنم  :Yahoo (79): 

دیگه بچه دبستانی نیستیم که بخواییم تقلب کنیم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Reza j

:Yahoo (1):

----------


## laleh74

A.b.c.d

E و  f هم هستا...واس من هر دو سال f بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

من خودم یعد کنکور بررسی کردم 
فقط ترتیب گرینه ها تفاوت داره وگرنه ترتیب سوالات یکی هست. 
جوری هست دفترچه ها که دفترچه خودت با 4نفر کناریت تفاوت داره. 
یعنی حداقل 5نوع دفترچه ...

----------


## amin firoozniya

ترتيب سوالا كه يكسانه فقط ترتيب گزينه ها فرق مي كنه. پارسال كه اون كنكور لعنتي رو داديم يادم هست من دفترچه ام D بود و دفترچه چن تا از دوستام كه رقيب بوديم Cبود.يكي از چند ده موارد بد شانسي من اين بود كه اگه بريد بررسي كنيد جواب اكثر سوالاي شجره نامه گزينه 4 هست. تو همايش زيست آقاي كرامت به شوخي به ما مي گفت اگه كسي سوال شجره نامه بلد نبود بزنه 4 يا از 4 شروع كنيد روز كنكور و اون جو مرگبارش واسه من آخر كار كه داشتم سوالاي نزده زيست رو مي زدم اومدم سراغ شجره.از 4 شروع كردم.4 حل كردم نشد 3 حل كردم نشد چون وقت خيلي كم بود ولش كردم.حالا از طرف ديگه اونايي كه cبودن جوابش مي شد 4 در عين ناباوري!!خواستم بگم هرچند دانش در كنكور70و80%درصد تاثير داره ولي شانس هم خيلي تاثير داره چيزي كه من بدبخت از اون كامل محروم بودم. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mpaarshin

گزینه ها جا به جا هستن همین
یعنی یک نفر با چهار طرفش فرق داره ترتیب گزینه هاش

----------


## vahid.eng

ممنونم دوستان،
یکی از دوستان کم لطفی کردن، بحث رو بردن سمت تقلب.
توضیح: بنده برای برنامه ریزی می خواستم، بدونم.

کوچیک همتون
ایشاللا سال دیگه همه توی دانشگاهین.

----------

